# Do we get respect?



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

Very interesting observation, I post on one of the Pontiac sites and have wrote about the new GTO I've got. Have gotten no response in the past and just got one guy saying , its just a chevy with a GTO name. In fact the only positive response I got was from a fellow 05 owner. Dont these guys get it?
1979 is gone, If your going to get new blood excited about the name, you have to have new product. Sure I would love to be driving a 69 Ram Air Firebird or a 65 tri-power GTO, Maybe someday I will get one of these as a hobby car. But for now, I'm lovin my 400 HP rocket, and I'm lovin that it says Pontiac GTO!


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

ridgegoat said:


> Very interesting observation, I post on one of the Pontiac sites and have wrote about the new GTO I've got. Have gotten no response in the past and just got one guy saying , its just a chevy with a GTO name. In fact the only positive response I got was from a fellow 05 owner. Dont these guys get it?
> 1979 is gone, If your going to get new blood excited about the name, you have to have new product. Sure I would love to be driving a 69 Ram Air Firebird or a 65 tri-power GTO, Maybe someday I will get one of these as a hobby car. But for now, I'm lovin my 400 HP rocket, and I'm lovin that it says Pontiac GTO!



Seems to be a common idea. Most folks have no idea about these cars, which in a way, is a good thing. Respect is earned, and this car is still 'new' to the general public. Remember the Buick GN? Same situation.....:cheers


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I personally have grown tired of the "retro" Mustangs, and prefer the previous generation to the newer ones. It's crazy, because when the new ones came out ('04?) I thought they were really hot. 

As a person that's owned, and recently sold a '68 Chevelle (same GM body as GTO), I can tell you there's no comparison between those cars and the new ones. THE NEW GTO IS SO MUCH BETTER! Better brakes, better handling, better ergonomics and comfort, better fit and finish, and MORE POWER! 

Now, if you're trying to recapture your youth and think a retro designed car will do it, or finding one of the real '60's musclecars and purchasing and restoring it, then I say go for it.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

You know who knows? Not the adults. ITS THE YOUNG KIDS!! The teen agers. Two nights ago I pulled up to our local Bi-Lo (grocery store). I parked near a pick up truck loaded with kids. I didn't rev my engine or any thing, I just parked. 20 minutes later I came back an there were no less than 15 kids in a circle around my car! When I hit the door unlock the lights flashed and they saw me, One said "Man, this is the new GTO!" How many horses does it have?" I said "150 stock, but I've got this one up to about 180 with the work I've done to it." Then another one said "That's faster than any Mustang!" For the next 10 minutes I showed them my car and we discussed where the best roads to speed on were, and I feel better about some of our next generation running our world.:lol:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

unfortunately my generation is a little stuck in the past and it's sad. the other doubters got their opnions from car mags. most kids like the car and appreciate what it is.


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> You know who knows? Not the adults. ITS THE YOUNG KIDS!! The teen agers. Two nights ago I pulled up to our local Bi-Lo (grocery store). I parked near a pick up truck loaded with kids. I didn't rev my engine or any thing, I just parked. 20 minutes later I came back an there were no less than 15 kids in a circle around my car! When I hit the door unlock the lights flashed and they saw me, One said "Man, this is the new GTO!" How many horses does it have?" I said "150 stock, but I've got this one up to about 180 with the work I've done to it." Then another one said "That's faster than any Mustang!" For the next 10 minutes I showed them my car and we discussed where the best roads to speed on were, and I feel better about some of our next generation running our world.:lol:



I've heard the same thing from time to time. But I think that this might be in part due to the gaming aspect the GTO contibutes to. My brothers have the Nintendo Game cube, and in the game Need for Speed Underground there is an '04 GTO that totally kicks Butt. Especially when you soup it up with all the goodies. I mean even a 7 year old kid came up to me in complete AWE when he saw me pull up to his neigbor's house. He started telling me all about the car and how he races it in his game because it is the fastest. Now if all kids could see our cars and were able to get one as they got older, I think they would. Meaning that if they do bring the GTO back onto the market, within the next 5-10 years there should be a good increase in sales.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Well, I'm not quite sure this car gets the respect it deserves, but it does get respect. I just think that there was such a failure in adversising the GTO, some people haven't a clue it even exists. Even so, there's a ton of folks out there that know...it is routine for me to roll up on someone and see their window roll down as I approach with all the pax turning around to look. I always drop down a gear to two to give them something to talk about.

I rolled up on a Ford Explorer last weekend, and with a few carlengths to go out came a "thumbs up" from the driver. There was plenty of open road, and no traffic, so I slowed to say beside him a bit...dropping down, and nailing it a couple times. Dude was digging the car for sure.

A couple days ago, a lady scared the crap out of me because they pulled up on the left and she started screaming at me :willy: "What year is your car? and Nice car!"

Today was fun...had a nice run with some crotch rockets after I saw them all parked and deciding where to do. I turned left, and did a nice nail-biting take off, so they decided to follow me. That was fun...twisty-turnies behind Pevely, MO, and a few straits with about a dozen bikes following :rofl: I've ridden enough bikes to know that any one of the ones following me could have gotten around me if they REALLY wanted to, but none of them attempted it. Another thumbs up, wave, and we parted ways.

I pulled through the parking lot at a local grocer, and there were 3 teen girls sitting out front on the curb. As I approached, one of them saw me, alerted her friends, and while I couldn't hear her, I could read her lips, "Look, a GTO!" They seemed very pleased that I blipped the throttle for them too. I wish I'd have had this car when I was young and trying to get laid all the time. There are some nice young ladies that really like this car.

I've almost posted to the "how do you classify this car" threads, but have held off. Why? Because I don't give a "F" WHAT you call this car...import, compact, muscle...I just don't care! This car is so much fun to drive and so nice, it doesn't matter to me.

Gerry


----------



## grapeknutz (Jul 16, 2004)

I for one had a 65 GTO inthe 70s and loved the car, still kick myself for letting it go! today I have a 92 Corvette and love it! When the new Gen GTOs came out I also loved it because it was a common looking car as was the Pontiac Tempest ( base car for the goat) that can blow you doors off and wonder what the hell car that was that did that! Well I have come full circle as I am getting a used 04 goat The price is now right.
As far as respect the heck with them they are stuck in yesterday!


----------



## patisi (Oct 23, 2004)

svede1212 said:


> unfortunately my generation is a little stuck in the past and it's sad. the other doubters got their opnions from car mags. most kids like the car and appreciate what it is.


My thoughts exactly. I think there are those who were young enough to drive the first GTOs and have a real issue relating this generation. You almost wonder if they wanted GM to bring it back.

Then you have young guys who never drove the old GTOs this is the only reference they have to the legend that is the GTO. These guys love the car.

Then you have the guys who may have experienced the first Gen GTO have also been broad minded enough to experience the new one. These guys say that the new GTOs are definitely up to the task of carrying on the GTO name.

I think the new GTO is a gem. Heck it is the only GM coupe with an IRS and has all goodies in V8 that we see in European cars


----------



## grapeknutz (Jul 16, 2004)

patisi said:


> My thoughts exactly. I think there are those who were young enough to drive the first GTOs and have a real issue relating this generation. You almost wonder if they wanted GM to bring it back.
> 
> Then you have young guys who never drove the old GTOs this is the only reference they have to the legend that is the GTO. These guys love the car.
> 
> ...


:agree Said it better than I could!


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

As an older guy (54) I can say that I liked the third body style GTO (68ish) as well as the 70 Mustang,and 69 Charger because of their design and looks. I don't care too much for the new mustang because although it is "RETRO" it ain't as good as the origional. You can't go back. I just don't care too much for some of the styling on the current Charger But at least it is distintive.
The first time I saw a new GTO at the Detroit Auto show I knew I needed one. I live in an area that has several (10+) GTOs and car people know what it is and most have a lot of respect for it. Anyone that has ridden it one respects them as well. People can't get over how good the interior is.
As time passes the car will gain in respect as well I think.I think it will be like the LT1 Impallas in a few years.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

It's sold with a _P-P-_Pontiac badge, and want instant respect???

:rofl: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: 

That's _funny._


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

The same could be said about people from Ca a a a a lifornnnnn ia.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Don said:


> The same could be said about people from Ca a a a a lifornnnnn ia.


Um...

_What?_


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

patisi said:


> I think the new GTO is a gem. Heck it is the only GM coupe with an IRS and has all goodies in V8 that we see in European cars


You got that right. When I bought this car, the alternatives I was looking at was Porsche, and the Audi RS4. The RS4 has 20 more horses, for 70 grand more.

And Porsche, well, you know it's stratospheric. 

I bought a GTO and have been driving European cars for 25 years and can tell you this car is every bit as if not BETTER than the best Europe can deliver, given the dollar-for-dollar and dollar per horsepower equation.

Jim Miller

'06 Phantom Black, 6M, 18"
'02 Saab 9-5 Aero
'93 900 Turbo Commemorative Edition, modified
'91 900 Turob Special Edition, undergoing a restoration...


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've owned many cars in the past including a 67 GTO 69 Judge 67 Firebird 400 70 Grand Prix SJ 455 87 Grand National 89 TTA Ive always loved P-P-PONTIACS
I really think the 06 GTO is one of the most fun cars I've owned yet and I don't care what others think about it:rofl:


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Groucho said:


> It's sold with a _P-P-_Pontiac badge, and want instant respect???
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :lol: :rofl:
> 
> That's _funny._



Do you have issues with Pontiac, I'm not hating, just saying.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Do you have issues with Pontiac, I'm not hating, just saying.




Yes, he has issues with Pontiac. It's P-P-P Pontiac envy :rofl: just kidding :seeya: 


He's owns and loves his GTO BTW!


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

Perhaps we should not give Groucho a bad time, he is afterall from one of North Americas great cultural centers, Bakersfield California. This is one of those wonderful places where label outweighs substance everytime, where BVDs purchased at Walmart come home in a Nieman Marcus bag. He can't be seen in something as low life as a PPPPontiac.


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

As a guy from the younger crowd (well I'm 25) I can tell you that I've also experienced alot of people who have no idea what this car is all about. Some of my friends questioned why I got rid of my accord for the GTO...then when I let them take it for a spin (or if I take them for a ride) they are just amazed at the performance of our car. My one buddy summed it up by saying that he can't believe how the car is both really quick and fast at the same time while still giving a good ride. Some tool in a BMW 330i all hooked up w/ rims tints etc. tried racing me last night he split lanes and flew by me than pulled in front of me and slowed down trying to tempt me. I pulled up next to him and gave him a wave of dismissal w/ my left hand. He then stayed on my ass for a few minutes sooo...I punched it at about 60 and held the throttle down all the way until about 120 and he was 6-10 car lengths behind me. He needed education


----------



## jdawg37 (Jun 27, 2006)

*not my daddy's GTO*

I was in a barber shop in Shreveport LA. when a summer toothed ******* noticed my car in the parking lot. Asked who's it was, I answered, his response was something along the lines "Yeah it's nice, but it's not like my Daddy's!" (do southern men ever grow up??). So I replied, "Yeah your daddy's didnt have 400HP, 4 wheels disc breaks and a independant rear."

I am 31 years old, always "knew" about GTOs but was never a fanatic. I respect what the car was and any retro guy who cant appreciate this care is a fool. It may not be made in the states, but, let me tell you this; I have worked for GM since I got out of highschool ( 13 years). GM is not the same as it was in the 60's and 70's either. I recently left the company for a better life. The union has gone to **** due to corrupt politics within and the company has worked the hell out of the U.S. work force the past 6 years. GM will be just a name in about 5 years, the U.S. workforce will be depleted and all GM cars will be made by Toyota, Nissan and any other company willing to pay to use the GM badge. Stuff that in your cobb pipes and smoke it. 

Very few cars on the market in this price range are as fun to drive, that is what the GTO did in the 60's when John D. was head of the division. My argument is that GM dropped the ball on the advertising end, until recently I saw very little t.v. coverage of the GTO. If anything, all the retro-grouch people should be complaining about the malibu and impala not representing what they were in the 60-70 era, that would be leget. The same cant be said for the GTO.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

jdawg37 said:


> all the retro-grouch people should be complaining about the malibu and impala not representing what they were in the 60-70 era, that would be leget. The same cant be said for the GTO.


 :agree Ain't that the truth!!!:agree 

Remember what GM did to the LeMans and the Nova before they were axed?? Yeeeeeesh!


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

If it wasnt for this forum, I would not of even gotten the GTO, I had not even looked at it. Was unimpressed with the Pontiac new car site. In fact when I wanted to see some good pictures I went to eBay. They always have great pics of cars. I was actually looking at a late model Trans Am/Firehawk (2002). So thanks to all that wrote great things about this great car. Its great having all you fellow owners of this next American classic to chat with.

I am a bit surprised (in a very good way) to hear how passionate we all are about our car. At least we have a very strong ownership presence. I even think stronger then the classic Pontiac's. At least it feels that way.


----------

